# WIFE vs your fishes. :D



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

I decided it would be necessary to start a thread about wives and your aquariums, or even husbands vs your aquariums for you lady aquarists out there...
There has been so many funny comments, lets hear them 

I'll start with mine:

2004: 
Had my flagship tank, with my pride, of self bred 2nd generation Melanochromis auratus.
Dear wifey decides to be nice to them one day,...  and wanted to do a water change for them!!!! OF ALL THINGS!! SHE COULD HAVE JUST FED THEM... but noooooo WATER CHANGE!!

She sees me doing it all the time, so i guess she gets the idea. Siphon out water, put in water hose, and water goes in, tank all happy, and husband satisfied....
So she does EXACTLY THAT, AND THAT ONLY....
2hrs later, I noticed my fishies were all wobbly and pale. Asked my wife if anythign happened to my tank, she said, "honey! I HELPED U DO A WATER CHANGE!!" :x 
Me: DID YOU USE WATER TREATMENT SOLUTIONS????
wife: erm,... erm.... what water treatment?   

the result: 20+ dead fish. 3~4 survived...

We still laugh about it after 4~5 yrs,... well... it was mostly her laughing about it for the first yr or so before i find any humour in that at all. lol. bring back memories... and yes my wife is still alive and killing fishes. I got her a 2 ft tank so she has her own fishes to kill. Every few months we have to go get new fish to fill that tank. lol.


----------



## knfanning (Mar 5, 2009)

Well fortunately my wife will only feed them but I have a good mother story. My very first aquarium when I was in my young teens had a bunch of schooling community fish like tetras and danios and such. My mom being the neat freak she is awhile doing a water change sees that the gravel needs cleaned so out come the fish and in comes the bleach which she pours in to cleans the gravel. She does attempt to rinse off the gravel but as you know it's already too late. Well back in goes the water then back in go the fish. Needless to say none of the fish survived. A few even jumped out of the tank. So from then on my mom was ned the fish murderer.


----------



## ghostrebo (Jun 4, 2008)

My my doesn't touch my fish, it's just not her thing


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just make sure your spouse has a more expensive hobby than yours. Then he/she will be happy to encourage you to buy another tank or more fish...so they can buy another car or pair of shoes. :thumb:


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

Since I travel a lot with work the worst thing my wife does is neglect. One time I came home from a 6 wk stint 1st thing I do is check the tanks. Water in the 75 is about 6 inches deep due to evaporation. front and center in the gravel is a pit. I see fry swimming around. So I ask if she noticed the dark color of the female jd. She says "Yea I was afraid to tell you that I was killing one your fish." Like the water level below the filter intake wasn't killing them. 
I have the tank set up with a water change system where all she has to do is open a valve to drain then close it and turn on a facet to fill. She couldn't even top it off. :x


----------



## rkeiger (May 28, 2004)

DJRansome said:


> Just make sure your spouse has a more expensive hobby than yours. Then he/she will be happy to encourage you to buy another tank or more fish...so they can buy another car or pair of shoes. :thumb:


AMEN!!!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

sirdavidofdiscus said:


> 1st thing I do is check the tanks.


 my wife scolds me often for this! I come home, check tanks... then her, then kids. In her opinion, it should be the other way around. Kids, her, then... later... perhaps... the tanks. In her dreams!!!! :lol:


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

Many years ago my dad killed my whole saltwater setup in around a week. Thats the last time he'd be taking care of things


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok, gotta get a woman's perpective in here. I must say my husband is handy when I need to move a 40 lb rock, and otherwise leaves things alone. He's got an equally expensive hobby, photography, but everything he buys either keeps its value or increases. It isn't fair. Want a new lens? Just sell this other one for a profit and he's set. I, on the oher hand, always want more expensive fish, not to mention shipping.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

for me it's either a matter of trying to convince my fiancee to let me have new tanks, or sneaking them behind her back, i even swore one would be my last tank, two tanks ago

we're not married yet, she hasn't locked me down yet, i could still choose fish over her if it came down to it


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It's all about approach ...

"Oh hun, that betta really shouldn't be in a bowl like that. Here, let me get you a bigger tank. That way we can keep more fish in it. Oh, look at how pretty these _Pelvicachromis_ are? They would work with your betta."

Heh.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Wives who get jealous on pets are quite funny. :lol:


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

my girl loves fish, just doesnt like hearing me talk about them lol


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

dwarfpike said:


> It's all about approach ...
> 
> "Oh hun, that betta really shouldn't be in a bowl like that. Here, let me get you a bigger tank. That way we can keep more fish in it. Oh, look at how pretty these _Pelvicachromis_ are? They would work with your betta."
> 
> Heh.


How many tanks does she currently let you run? :lol:


----------



## drevim (Dec 10, 2009)

Wife asked what I wanted for Christmas this past year, I'd been without a tank for about 3 years, and had been wanting one. We do a little searching on craigslist, and find a nice 125g set up. This has been one of my dream plateaus, biggest prior was a 75g.

Fast forward to now, and I've spent more than the cost of the tank setup on filters alone.

Constantly hear about never getting anything that isn;t complete at time of original purchase again. To be fair, she had no idea what was involved in setting up a tank, so she was blindsided, and didn't believe me when I was descibing the costs involved.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

CoolCichlid said:


> Wives who get jealous on pets are quite funny. :lol:


I don't think the spouses are jealous. It's a question of agreeing on how family resources (both time and money) will be spent. That's why I like each of us to have a hobby. As long as we are within reason and in some sort of balance in the time and money we take away from the family to devote to our hobbies, we are good.

Then there is the decor and consumption of space argument. Balance works there too.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

My girl feels like when the fish "look hungry" it is time to dump food in the tank. If I didn't stop her my firemouths would be fatter than tennis balls :lol:


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

My girlfriend and I constantly go at it when she tries to pick out fish. She'll pick a fish that grows too big for a tank. Then I have to be the bad guy and say no to a green terror in a 30long... meanwhile the lfs staff is standing with net in hand... shes actually complaining how I wont let her have anything as I type this... I'll never win, now shes saying that she wont back down... period... its really going to be bad when she reads this.

In her defense, she is pregnant, hormonal... and is now calling me a lier... am I wrong to say no to the green terror for a 30g long? she wont take my "no" maybe she will accept yours? the obvieous answer is another 75g(or bigger)


----------



## phxl (Nov 21, 2008)

Haha, good stuff. I feel bad sometimes, constantly talking about fish. I just talk about what's on my mind and as long as the winter has me locked in the house... Just tonight I was looking something up which I read to her because it was interesting. Maybe she made the mistake of acting interested but I ended up sitting next to her to show her pictures of fish I thought she would like... She says very dry "I would love to sit here and look at fish with you, but I'm going to bed." too cute.

She is actually very supportive though, so I was suprised last week when I mentioned something about putting a tank in the living room and she says "sure, we'll just get rid of the couch." So sassy!  Of course I take her to the lfs a couple days later and all of a sudden she says she wants a saltwater tank!!! I ask her how big and she says "as big as yours" Right. So I tell her sure, we'll just get rid of the couch! =D>


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I must be in a fortunate situation, my partner and I both have tanks so I don't have to worry about asking or getting anything. Both have the same number tanks which save arguments lol


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

bigcatsurs: Im so jealous...


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Cognition said:


> bigcatsurs: Im so jealous...


It was him that got me in to the hobby. He has the big CA's and I have the tangs. If I need the help then it's there. No worries in losing any fish on both parties, both happy


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Two stories:

My now ex-girlfriend (our break up was not fish related... no worries) gave me her fish tank that I loved and she lost interest in one year for Christmas. Little did she know the can of worms she was opening as it wasn't even 3 months later that I was already planning my second tank. She completely regretted getting me into the hobby I think! LOL

And just last night... my first date with this girl... I started talking fish... By the time I was trying to reel in my nerdiness, it was probably too late. I don't think I'll be hearing from her again.


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

edouthirt said:


> And just last night... my first date with this girl... I started talking fish... By the time I was trying to reel in my nerdiness, it was probably too late. I don't think I'll be hearing from her again.


that sucks i learned real fast in high school to only mention my nerdy hobbies (D&D and MTG). the she asked question i would only answer them with basic info lol. The sports usally were able to balnce it out at that point lol.


----------



## azra (Feb 19, 2010)

Get her involved. Setup a tank for her...


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

> Get her involved. Setup a tank for her...


yea that wont be creepy on a first date...


----------



## azra (Feb 19, 2010)

Cognition said:


> > Get her involved. Setup a tank for her...
> 
> 
> yea that wont be creepy on a first date...


Haha .. I have to scarifice my planted tank just to pleased her. Most women love small fishes not like the nasty ones with lots of ornaments and decorations  and the kids are begining to put toys in it ..haha.... unlike men like to keep as simple and close to its natural habitat.

Here it is


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Darkside said:


> dwarfpike said:
> 
> 
> > It's all about approach ...
> ...


It's like you guys were here... uncanny.... :lol:


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

> I have to scarifice my planted tank just to pleased her.


OK, you gotta admit, that tank is cute. I like the combination of huge plants and small house, like grandma's house in the woods. I can just make out little red riding hood...


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

And a red devil can be the wolf


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay.... another female here. My hubby loves computers. He just got a new CPU, but I have spent WAYYYYY more on fish stuff....  And I sew, got an expensive sewing machine last year as well as 10 tanks. He loves me.


----------



## avianwing (Sep 29, 2006)

Been quite a while since i visited this forum but this thread was just so hilarious..


----------



## SlawDawg (Feb 25, 2009)

My girlfriend likes my tanks, but she thinks they are too violent.

The multies battling for shells and chasing off the calvus send her up the wall.

"why can't you just get some peaceful fish....these are so mean to each other!"

or she'll watch the tank for a few min exclaiming "ohhh! no!!" or "run little guy!"

:lol:


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

After I got my tank, my boss lady said she would pick out the decortations  ..... I told her I had rocks... yah that did not fly... she found some pyramids and then wanted to do an Egyptian theme after our trip there last Oct. I have to say that it turned out very cool.. This was the last wide tank shot I had. Don't mind the green, that was some meds after my columnarius problem.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

SlawDawg said:


> My girlfriend likes my tanks, but she thinks they are too violent.
> 
> The multies battling for shells and chasing off the calvus send her up the wall.
> 
> ...


If she thinks the Multies are violent, I hope you don't have Tropheus....


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

The boss lady come into the office the other day with her "I have had enough of the fish already look" and was mumbling something about me selling off the rest of the house to support my addiction to the fish. 
I quickly closed my Craigslist account with everything from around the house that I had for sale to help support my addiction. I told her that this was not an addiction (fingers crossed) and is "just a small hobby". I have started selling wet dry filters on eBay to put towards the purchase of my synodontis multipunctatus.


----------



## Scorpio (Sep 27, 2003)

I would have told her that in order to be forgiven, I need to go to the next bigger tank. Only then she can do water changes.


----------

